# CK35H Joystick Control Group Leak



## vpm55 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have a CK35 HST that initially had a hydraulic leak from the tube to the joystick control valve. It looked like the weld cracked (probably from something hitting it), so I replaced the tube and O-rings with new ones. 
Now it appears the O-rings (#8) are leaking by the bolt (#7) that connects the tube with the valve. It's the O-ring between the tube and valve. I tried cleaning them up and replacing them again and tightening down, but it still leaks about 1 drop every 10 sec.
Does anyone have any experience with this or suggestions. 
Also, does anyone know the torque for this bolt. I believe I finally over-torqued the bolt, so I ordered a new one.

Thanks


----------



## vpm55 (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, I got it fixed. It turns out that the weld at the joint where the banjo bolt attaches was defective. It needed to be re-welded as the fluid was leaking through. Apparently, this is not uncommon with these components. It seems Kioti has tried to address this in the past, as there is an older version of pipe in the drawings.


----------

